

Alibaba versus the Silicon Valley - bjanmaat
http://www.datafox.co/blog/alibaba-vs-silicon-valley/

======
webmaven
Hmm. Alibaba reminds me a bit of a '60s style diversified conglomerate:
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conglomerate_(company)](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conglomerate_\(company\))

